# Is my plumbing decent?



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

i think i have it finished, after countless trips to lowes..lol nothing is glued, just mocked up. i do need to put in a vynal hose from the pump, and a check valve just above the pump that will replace that regular pvc pipe.

so we will start with the return: it starts with a 3/4'' off the pump to a 1'', used 45's where i could, up through the bulk head to a 1'' -> 3/4th threaded 90 for the loc line.





































now the drain, i hope i did this right. it's 1.5'' all the way through. i had to use a ABS plastic cap (do i need to drill a hole in it?) comes down through the bulk head to a T, mostly drains into the skimmer section and then across to the refugium section.





































also, should i shorten the loc line?










thanks in advance


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

the cup on the durso is to low. it will get blocked fast with salt or you should run long tube from the hole

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

oh the black cap? i have a piece of pvc in there to hold it together, can i just cut one a bit longer to raise the cap? and does it need a hole in it? (if so how big?)


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

you can raise it. I glued pieces (cup, 90,T, pipe between 90 and cup) together.

but do not glue T to the standalone pipe, in case you will need to remove it and clean drain line. I personally put strainer in the 90. in this way snails or debris will not get in the drain

there should be hole. on my tank is ~ 1/4", but you can always play with the size, but inserting small tube

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

ah i see, good idea about the screen too. thanks sig

everything else looks ok?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I have 3 tiny holes in the top of my durso cap, but I put a baffle on the inside of it so that the salt creep on the inside doesn't clog the holes. Works great, as I didn't want to have a tall thing sticking up out of the back of the tank.

The rest looks fine. Testing it with real water will tell you all you need to know.

Some people say to avoid the check valves in the return line for reliability issues, but I am very happy with mine so far. I test it every once in a while and it always seals all the way. I got the clear one from MOPS, and I can see if there are obstructions or buildup on the valve. But I also have about eight feet of water pushing back down on the valve when the pump shuts off as my sump is in the basement.

Loc-line is fine IMHO; maybe put a Y-splitter on it???


----------

